# 
, ,   -      ?

----------


## V00D00People

http://karta.poltava.ws/

----------


## LAEN

.    .

----------


## Poltavka

http://ukrmap.org.ua/Pages/Poltava.htm
  google maps

----------


## ERNE

> http://ukrmap.org.ua/Pages/Poltava.htm
>   google maps

    -  ,      .    - . 
    ,      .

----------


## Enter

http://map.navigator.pl.ua 
+ Screen Capture

----------


## vetal115

.

----------


## bili4enko

**,     GPS -        (  )  !   .. ,    !

----------


## ZuB

(17)   01.10.11 >>>

----------

